# Signing Bonus???



## rceme_rat (10 Jan 2002)

Is anyone aware of signing bonuses, particularly for officers?

A reasonable signing bonus is being offered to a short list of tech trades and a whopping huge bonus is available for doctors.  I‘ve also heard that a pretty sizeable bonus was given to dentists, although I haven‘t seen it reported in the press.


----------



## donkreel (10 Jan 2002)

There was a Canforgen released a couple of months ago listing the trades which get the bonuses.  I‘ll try to track down a shortlist of them for you before the weekend...


----------



## bc_railfan (12 Jan 2002)

rceme_rat, i found info on bonuses for trades, college grads, and former members on the dnd recruiting site.  sorry, couldn‘t find much on officer bonuses.  if you poke around the recruting site you might find something though:

signing bonus for trades, college graduates, and former members 

-chet
bterragni@shaw.ca


----------



## donkreel (14 Jan 2002)

I was able to find the CANFORGEN I was looking for, but unfortunately, it only deals with NCM‘s.  Sorry.


----------



## rceme_rat (15 Jan 2002)

Thanks.  I don‘t have access to CANFORGENs anymore, and the recruiting sites don‘t deal with Lrgal Officers.  Bit of a blurb on the JAG pages, but nothing at Recruiting to indicate they even get involved.

I wonder if a signing bonus could be negotiated.


----------



## rceme_rat (14 Feb 2002)

Doctors - $225,000 (up from $80,000 a year earlier)

Engineers - $40,000

Numerous NCM MOCs - $25,000

So when is a signing bonus for JAG officers coming?  Unless recruiting has been wildly successful over the past two years, JAG has been suffering dramatically.


----------



## cagomez (14 Feb 2002)

I take it those figures are for reg force on top of their salaries. How long is the contract associated iwth those numbers ? Looks like descent coin, before taxes.


----------



## Yard Ape (14 Feb 2002)

Related Information  on signing bonous.


----------



## rceme_rat (14 Feb 2002)

Fus -

The latest bonus scheme (engineering officers) pays $25K on signing, $15K a year later.  Four year commitment.  I think the four year commitment was the same for doctors.  I don‘t recall the commitment for NCMs but I think it was three years.  Check www.dnd.ca and look for the news section - archives.  There should be more specifics there.

Also, since it is all taxable, expect 40% or more to come off the top for taxes, CPP, EI, etc.


----------



## Jungle (14 Feb 2002)

There has been a fair number of lawyers who went through basic training recently, most of whom made it. I do not believe the JAG branch is in a crisis at this moment...


----------



## radop211tc (9 Aug 2003)

Does anyone know which MOC;s fall under this incentive?
Any other info appreciated


----------



## D-n-A (9 Aug 2003)

I know SIG Op‘s have a sign up bonus

for a list of the current MOC‘s with the bonus‘s, call your local CFRC


----------



## radop211tc (9 Aug 2003)

That is  great to hear!!!
I wonder if past Service, qualifies a person, if they were QL5/CLC qualified?


----------



## shaunlin41 (9 Aug 2003)

I think MP has a sign up bonus as well but to recieve any bonus you must have a two year diploma from an accredited college or univ.
that gets you $10,000 and a four year degree gets you $20,000


----------



## radop211tc (9 Aug 2003)

I should have been more detailed with my question.
I wonder if past service RegF,,,being QL5/CLC qualified has any bearing on that signup bonus.


----------



## Deleted member 585 (10 Aug 2003)

http://www.dnd.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/html_files/html_view_e.asp?page=Vol4_42____6-7 


> Designed to attract skilled personnel to 19 understrength occupations, the allowances are divided into three categories: post-secondary diploma or certificate NCMs ($10,000 signing bonus), civilian trade-qualified NCMs ($20,000 signing bonus) and MOC-qualified NCMs ($20,000 signing bonus).
> 
> The allowances apply to new enrolees, re-enrolees and Reserve Force members who receive a component transfer into one of the target occupations:
> 
> ...


Trades may have been added or removed since publication.


----------



## kbowes (31 Mar 2004)

Hey all, I‘m just wondering if anybody knows how things work with receiving a monetary bonus when you sign up. A friend of mine received a very hefty sum when he entered Army reg forces as an engineer in the fall of ‘02. I never see anything about bonuses in the DND website OR the Army site. 

Would someone mind shedding a little light on this subject?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Mar 2004)

Recruitment Allowances for 9 NCM Occupations

Published by Canadian Forces Recruiting Group - March 20, 2004

   http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/html/news_events/news_room/recruit_allow_04.html   



> "Recruitment allowances of $10,000 or $20,000 are offered to eligible NCM applicants to one of the following occupations: Signal Operator; Naval Combat Information Operator; Naval Electronic Sensor Operator; Tactical Acoustic Sensor Operator; Naval Electronics Technician (Acoustic); Naval Electronics Technician (Communications); Naval Electronics Technician (Tactical); Fire Control Systems Technician; and Medical Radiology"


Further details at:

  http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/html/careers/career_advantage/ncm_allow.html


----------



## Lajeunesse (31 Mar 2004)

Well I didn‘t recieve any bonus for my MOC but I belive it depends what MOC your applying for. Only some get a bonus, don‘t quote me on this info though becuase i‘m not to sure how accurate it is all i know is I didn‘t get anything for signing up.

well there you go we must of posted at the same time...


----------



## kbowes (31 Mar 2004)

Thanks guys for the info. I‘m quite certain that any bonuses DO NOT apply to reserve applicants right?

KB


----------



## rdschultz (31 Mar 2004)

In addition to those ones, there‘s information on all the signing bonuses offered here:

Recruitment Allowances 

Basically the other signing bonuses are for engineering officers ($40,000), medical officers (up to $225,000) and dental officers ($25,000).

I‘m personally hoping for the engineering one to come through for me (recruitment place made sure I was aware that they can repeal the allowances at a moments notice) but even if it doesn‘t, I‘m not too concerned.  I decided to join the CF before it was offered.


----------



## rdschultz (31 Mar 2004)

And you‘re right, they apply to regular force only.


----------



## kbowes (31 Mar 2004)

Thanks Hoser RD, appreciate it. I‘m awaiting word on my Army Res‘vs app (Sig Ops). By next yr I‘ll have a diploma in electronic eng. Hopefully I‘ll qualify for something if I go reg forces.

KB


----------



## platinumfx (2 Nov 2004)

Hey everybody I was just interrested if anyboy knew what the sign up bonus was for a Aerospace Engineer. I'm currently working on completing my degree. I just wanted to know what I would receive, so I can decide if I should do the ROTP, or pay for school on my own and then get the sign up bonus? Well any information that anybody has, would be much appreciated. By the way I already looked at the recruiting web site. But they don't give a actual amount. They give just a general idea of what is possible, and it's from like 25,000 to 225,000. So just want some clarification on this. Once again any information that anybody can give me, would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

FX


----------



## Tracker (2 Nov 2004)

A signing bonus of up to $40,000 may be offered to Engineering applicants.  This can be taken away at anytime if the shortage in these occupations are filled.  Check with a CFRC for up to date info.  Another interesting point, if you have received any subsidy from the CF, you may not be eligible for a signing bonus.


----------



## Zoomie (3 Nov 2004)

Keep in mind that this bonus is for trained Engineers entering the Field Engineer trade - not Aerospace Engineer.  As far as I know there isn't a sign-up bonus for AERE.  But I could be wrong - call your local CFRC and give it a whirl.


----------



## platinumfx (4 Nov 2004)

Ok guys thank you for the information, and have your selfs a nice day.


----------



## Goober (4 Nov 2004)

Check out this site for some info on the bonuses

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/airforce/bonuses_e.aspx

But I don't know if this is a complete list of trades that offer a sign up bonus. You'll have to talk to your local CFRC as previously advised.


----------



## cgyflames01 (5 Nov 2004)

Check here as well, this hasn't been updated since march, but it states which, high demand trades, offer sign up bonuses/allowences.  http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/news/details_e.aspx?id=295


----------



## toughenough (28 Oct 2005)

I have two questions that I would hope someone could help me out with.

1) I've heard around campus about signing bonuses for going to the Army after college. I'm graduating from a 3 year program with an Ontario Advanced Diploma. The diploma (in my eyes) has nothing to do with my chosen occupation (infantry). Would the incentives still apply? Do incentives apply only to reg force?

2) On the application it is asking for HS and college transcripts/diplomas. Can I present a photocopy of my HS disploma and a legit copy of my college transcripts, or must I get transcripts from both?

Thanks guys!


----------



## George Wallace (28 Oct 2005)

A quick answer would be that you probably don't qualify for a Signing Bonus.  If I a correct in my interpretation of the incentives being offered, they were designed to attract Highly Skilled Technicians into the CSS Trades and Officers to fill Medical, Dental and Legal positions.  No such incentives for anyone intending on entering the Combat Arms.


----------



## Pieman (28 Oct 2005)

Hi there,

1) There are signing bonuses, but they are for specific trades only. (Generally Officer positions) Such as people with university degrees in Dentistry, Medicine, and Engineering.    There is no signing bonus for Infantry last time I looked. Check on the recruiting website for info on it.

2)   They want official documents of your transcripts and grades, both College and HS. 

Pieman


----------



## toughenough (28 Oct 2005)

Great, thanks for your time and advice guys!


----------



## kincanucks (28 Oct 2005)

I confirm that there are no incentives or bonuses for Infantry or any other combat arms occupation and yes the incentives/bonuses only apply to the Reg F.


----------



## OAKLEY (2 Mar 2006)

how exactly does that work? like...i get sworn in on March 14th do i get any bonus or is that like when your 3 years are up and you sign again??

if you could explain that for me it would be great thx.


----------



## MikeL (2 Mar 2006)

Only certain trades get a signing bonus, an to qualify for it your need some related civvie training.


If the CFRC staff never mentioned anything about it to you, you ain't gettin one.


----------



## LIKELY (19 Oct 2006)

Does anyone know of a new round of signing bonuses being offered? Comabt Arms (skilled)?
Rumour net is running well.  Was wondering if there was anyone here that knew for sure or knew where to look.

thanks


----------



## Bulldog™ (19 Oct 2006)

Ya, there's a signing bonus.         It's called your uniform and 3 squares,, ;D




But seriously, if there was, I would consider re-upping for the regs instead of the reserves.


----------



## Magravan (19 Oct 2006)

Bulldog™ said:
			
		

> Ya, there's a signing bonus.         It's called your uniform and 3 squares,, ;D



In that case, sign me up!


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Oct 2006)

LIKELY said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a new round of signing bonuses being offered? Comabt Arms (skilled)?
> Rumour net is running well.  Was wondering if there was anyone here that knew for sure or knew where to look.
> 
> thanks



Go to the OFFICIAL recruiting page www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca and poke around there. It has a list of all the trade that recieve bonuses and incentives for enrolling in those particular trades.


----------



## LIKELY (19 Oct 2006)

Been there. no info on it.. Like I said someone in Ottawa said it may happen....i'm about to sign my offer very soon and would HATE to miss out on it...don't think it would be retro.
Like I said...just a rumour.

Thanks for the jokes though. ;D


----------



## Synthos (19 Oct 2006)

afaik only docs get signing bonuses... i'm probably wrong though


----------



## LIKELY (19 Oct 2006)

You are correct...You are wrong. 
Pilots, dentists, docs, sig ops,,,to mention a few.

Depends what they need and how bad. I know every now and then there is a list but I can't find it. :rage:


----------



## Yrys (19 Oct 2006)

There is one in french,

http://www.forces.ca/v3/frgraph/resources/payandbenefits_fr.aspx?bhcp=1

signing bonus for doctors, and dentists,  no other trade.
Incentives for pilots

I can't seem to open the English page...

Edit: to correct from the right infos of Kincakuck (didn't read all the page before posting, sorry)


----------



## kincanucks (19 Oct 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> There is one in french,
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/v3/frgraph/resources/payandbenefits_fr.aspx?bhcp=1
> 
> ...



There are no initial signing bonus for pilots just the incentives as mentioned at the website.


----------



## westwelly (12 Jan 2011)

Hey im just jumping in cause it seemed lik you guys know what your alking about. I am a 21 year old soon to be father who doent have a stable FULL time job and is having troubling find one. Since I am soon to be responsable for a life besides my own now i need to get my act together quick!!! I was thinking the CF? What would be my best way to get in with or without a signing bonus? I only have my high school finish :-X..... if someone could help me out with there opioin on what would be the best and most profitable way to join the CF  and is willig to do feild combat w/e it takes to make $$


----------



## toughenough (12 Jan 2011)

westwelly said:
			
		

> Hey im just jumping in cause it seemed lik you guys know what your alking about. I am a 21 year old soon to be father who doent have a stable FULL time job and is having troubling find one. Since I am soon to be responsable for a life besides my own now i need to get my act together quick!!! I was thinking the CF? What would be my best way to get in with or without a signing bonus? I only have my high school finish :-X..... if someone could help me out with there opioin on what would be the best and most profitable way to join the CF  and is willig to do feild combat w/e it takes to make $$


[list type=decimal]
[*]With just HS, you're very unlikely to get a signing bonus. You have no employable skills above and beyond anyone else.
[*]The best possible way to get in is to go to your local recruiting center and talk to them. They do this for a living. They know all of the options, and can steer your to what will be the best fit for your personality, interests and strengths.
[*]I would be very cautious to not use the term "most profitable way to join the CF". If you are trying to make a quick buck, this is the wrong option. We don't do this for money. You will get resentment, if not outright denial, by talking in that manner.
[/list]

Good luck.


----------



## Occam (12 Jan 2011)

westwelly said:
			
		

> Hey im just jumping in cause it seemed lik you guys know what your alking about. I am a 21 year old soon to be father who doent have a stable FULL time job and is having troubling find one. Since I am soon to be responsable for a life besides my own now i need to get my act together quick!!! I was thinking the CF? What would be my best way to get in with or without a signing bonus? I only have my high school finish :-X..... if someone could help me out with there opioin on what would be the best and most profitable way to join the CF  and is willig to do feild combat w/e it takes to make $$









How about contacting a recruiting centre?

Here's some free advice:  Read more....no, _a lot _ more of the forums before you post again.  And if you go into a recruiting centre, try not to put cash as your primary motivation for joining the CF.


----------



## SpenceL19 (12 Jan 2011)

Well, here's the official (per se)word I got yesterday when I re-opened my application in CFRC Barrie yesterday. 
1. The ONLY applications being processed right now are Pharmacy and Social workers. All other trades are CLOSED.
2. The "In demand" trades listed on Forces.ca are the ones they are accepting applications for, but they will not be processed until April, at the earliest.
3. Combat Arms, including Infantry, MIGHT open in April, but the recruiters aren't psychic. They can only make educated guesses right now, and they'll find out April 1st, and then pass that information onto we the anxious. There are no guarantees for anything.

The bottom line? Get your papers in, get fit, work on your education, anything to make you a more appealing applicant. And wait patiently. April is just a couple months away, and then we'll have an idea of what opportunities there are. I've been wanting to enlist for two YEARS, I can wait a few more months.


----------



## Xeohzyh (12 Jan 2011)

westwelly said:
			
		

> ... What would be my best way to get in with or without a signing bonus? ...



I called the recruiter in ottawa yesterday and they mentioned:
There will most likely be no "signing bonuses" this year.  Signing bonuses are incentives for more people to apply to positions which usually don't get enough to meet the need for that position.  This year there will be less positions available (less need/budget) so no bonuses.  The position I was enquiring about was Signals Officer because this position was flagged "in demand" recently (but he said the no bonus will most likely apply across the board).  I'm actually thinking about applying for pilot, but was curious about Signals Officer because its more in line with my background (computer science).  

I asked if he was certain, and he said noone can be certain until April 1st (when the budget is announced and positions are opened).


----------



## KingofKeys (12 Jan 2011)

SpenceL19 said:
			
		

> Well, here's the official (per se)word I got yesterday when I re-opened my application in CFRC Barrie yesterday.
> 1. The ONLY applications being processed right now are Pharmacy and Social workers. All other trades are CLOSED.
> 2. The "In demand" trades listed on Forces.ca are the ones they are accepting applications for, but they will not be processed until April, at the earliest.



Is "processed" the word the recruiter used? If not, whats your definition of _processed_?


----------



## Scott (12 Jan 2011)

One of the problems we see on this site is people relying on the word of others instead of doing the legwork themselves. If you want to know the CFRC's definition of processed then YOU should call them and ask.


----------



## Donovanpayne (12 Jan 2011)

SpenceL19 said:
			
		

> Well, here's the official (per se)word I got yesterday when I re-opened my application in CFRC Barrie yesterday.
> 1. The ONLY applications being processed right now are Pharmacy and Social workers. All other trades are CLOSED.
> 2. The "In demand" trades listed on Forces.ca are the ones they are accepting applications for, but they will not be processed until April, at the earliest.
> 3. Combat Arms, including Infantry, MIGHT open in April, but the recruiters aren't psychic. They can only make educated guesses right now, and they'll find out April 1st, and then pass that information onto we the anxious. There are no guarantees for anything.
> ...



I think that it might actually vary from CFRC to CFRC. I didn't sign up for either of those trades and they still processed me for my trades (some of of which are listed as in demand and some of which aren't listed as in demand on the site). I handed in my application about 4-5 weeks ago. I have my aptitude test and interview tomorrow (nervous... of course), and my medical on Monday.


----------



## KingofKeys (12 Jan 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> One of the problems we see on this site is people relying on the word of others instead of doing the legwork themselves. If you want to know the CFRC's definition of processed then YOU should call them and ask.



Scott: I was in the RC less than 7 days ago. I was told "in demand" trades are currently being processed. Choice of words matter, and it is necessary to clear up any confusion.


----------



## GAP (12 Jan 2011)

You can play with words till the cows come home......you're still gonna wait and probably whine in your special way.


----------



## Scott (12 Jan 2011)

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Scott: I was in the RC less than 7 days ago. I was told "in demand" trades are currently being processed. Choice of words matter, and it is necessary to clear up any confusion.



No. To keep confusion from happening in the first place we always suggest that people call their CFRC instead of yik yakking it up on the site. The CFRC knows best, not people spread all over the country with a possiblity of hearing things differently, hearing what they want, etc, etc, etc.

Now if you want to know - call the CFRC.

Done.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2011)

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Scott: I was in the RC less than 7 days ago.



7 days ago ?

7 days might as well be 7 years ago. Do you know how fast and how many times things change in the CF in 7 days ??

 :


99% of the confusion here is because of people still in the recruiting process thinking they are now experts on recruiting. The blind leading the blind.


----------



## SpenceL19 (12 Jan 2011)

Donovan,
You're lucky then  ;D because I was specifically told that nothing would be done with my file until at least April. (I asked this twice in person and once on the phone)
Btw, the trades I listed were Sig Op, Combat Engineer, and Armored. 

Now, that being said, I don't see why I can't give my recruiter a call every three weeks or so to see if anything changes, and I can do my testing. Who knows, something might fall out.


----------

